# Ifc 315.2.1



## retire09 (Jun 22, 2015)

Would it make sense to allow storage that is tight against the walls to be stacked from floor to ceiling and maintain the clearance everywhere else in the room?


----------



## cda (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes and is accepted and might be in 2010 or 2013 edition of 13

Considered part of wall


----------



## cda (Jun 22, 2015)

I am locked out of nfpa for a few minutes so I cannot check 2010 and 2013, but from 1999 appendix

The NFPA reference isn’t in the Life Safety Code, though — it’s in NFPA 13, Installation of Sprinkler Systems. I’ll use the 1999 edition of NFPA 13 because it’s what The Joint Commission currently recognizes.

Under that edition, look at annex note A-5-6.6:

The 18-inch dimension is not intended to limit the height of shelving on a wall or shelving against a wall in accordance with 5-6.6. Where shelving is installed on a wall and is not directly below sprinklers, the shelves, including storage thereon, can extend above the level of a plane located 18 inches below ceiling sprinkler deflectors. Shelving, and any storage thereon, directly below the sprinklers cannot extend above a plane located 18 inches below the ceiling sprinkler deflectors.


----------



## JBI (Jun 22, 2015)

Agree. The 18" is to allow the deflector to establish a spray pattern.


----------



## retire09 (Jun 22, 2015)

Would the same apply to a nonsprinklered room?


----------



## cda (Jun 22, 2015)

retire09 said:
			
		

> Would the same apply to a nonsprinklered room?


yep

the idea on a non sprinkled storage, is for the firefighters to be able to shoot water over the top.


----------

